# che andasse



## mauro63

Ciao .
Volevo sapere se in quelle espressioni tali come   "...che facesse quello che vuole" .... o   "....  ma che andasse a ...." 
Anche se popolari le espressioni ,il tempo verbale è corretto ?.


----------



## Necsus

mauro63 said:
			
		

> Ciao .
> Volevo sapere se in quelle espressioni tali come "...(che) facesse quello che vuole..." o "...(ma che) andasse a...", anche se popolari le espressioni, il tempo verbale è corretto.


Ciao, Mauro.
In realtà c'è una differenza, anche se non così facilmente rilevabile, da evidenziare in frasi di questo tipo, in quanto possono esprimere un ordine, un'esortazione, un'invocazione (_volitive_ o _esortative_), oppure un desiderio (_ottative_ o _desiderative_): nelle prime si usa l'imperativo per le seconde persone (singolare e plurale) e il congiuntivo *presente* per le altre [fa'/fate; faccia/facciamo/facciano qualcosa], ma soprattutto nell'Italia del centro-sud si tende a usare il congiuntivo *imperfetto *[facessero quello che vogliono], apparentemente senza motivo; nelle seconde invece il congiuntivo imperfetto è previsto al posto del presente quando il desiderio espresso sia ritenuto irrealizzabile.


----------



## TimeHP

Personalmente in quei casi userei solo il congiuntivo presente:

_Ma che faccia un po' quello che vuole..._

L'uso dell'imperfetto suona fortemente colloquiale e credo di non averlo mai incontrato nella lingua scritta.

Ciao


----------



## Necsus

TimeHP said:
			
		

> L'uso dell'imperfetto suona fortemente colloquiale e credo di non averlo mai incontrato nella lingua scritta.


Gli usi colloquiali (non dialettali) hanno quasi sempre una motivazione, che spesso è l'abuso di una determinata forma in un contesto sbagliato. Ripeto, in alcuni casi per esprimere desiderio l'imperfetto congiuntivo è previsto, non lo è in altri, ma questo non significa che sia sempre sbagliato usarlo: non si potrebbe certo sostituire con il presente in frasi come: "fosse vero!", "non l'avessi mai fatto!", "fossi in te...", "sapesse che cosa mi ha detto...", come in altre introdotte per esempio da _magari_ o _se_.


----------



## claudine2006

Io ho sentito dire:
"che faccia ciò che vuole"; "che vada a...", quando si tratta di una esclamazione isolata.


----------



## takeprandu

Necsus said:


> Gli usi colloquiali (non dialettali) hanno quasi sempre una motivazione, che spesso è l'abuso di una determinata forma in un contesto sbagliato. Ripeto, in alcuni casi per esprimere desiderio l'imperfetto congiuntivo è previsto, non lo è in altri, ma questo non significa che sia sempre sbagliato usarlo: non si potrebbe certo sostituire con il presente in frasi come: "fosse vero!", "non l'avessi mai fatto!", "fossi in te...", "sapesse che cosa mi ha detto...", come in altre introdotte per esempio da _magari_ o _se_.


Necsus, tutte le forme che citi in fondo al post sono delle costruzioni ipotetiche implicite, cioè semplici protasi non seguite dall'apodosi, in quanto quest'ultima è ovvia ("(se) non l'avessi mai fatto...ora non sarei disperato", "(se) fossi in te...farei in questo modo", etc). Qui sarebbe assolutamente impossibile usare il congiuntivo presente, come è anche il caso nelle ipotetiche esplicite. Mauro 63 invece mi sembra che si riferisca alla recente espansione del congiuntivo imperfetto come forma di congiuntivo esortativo, questa sí a spese del congiuntivo presente, e di chiara origine dialettale meridionale: (Che) si facesse gli affari suoi!/  li chiedesse  a lui i soldi!/ si accomodassero!, etc . Queste forme io le sento tutte in vario modo substandard, bruttine (l'ultima bruttissima, direi); ma certamente nella conversazione informale -anche educata- sono accettabilissime.  Eviterei però di scriverle.
Stesso discorso in fondo per le frasi di senso esortativo dipendenti da un verbo desiderativo al presente (digli pure che lo facessero loro, etc), anche se queste -per ragioni che non capisco- sono decisamente meno brutte, e qualcuna potrebbe scapparmi anche scrivendo.
saluti,
T


----------



## Necsus

takeprandu said:


> Necsus, tutte le forme che citi in fondo al post sono delle costruzioni ipotetiche implicite, cioè semplici protasi non seguite dall'apodosi, [...] Mauro 63 invece mi sembra che si riferisca alla recente espansione del congiuntivo imperfetto come forma di congiuntivo esortativo, questa sí a spese del congiuntivo presente, e di chiara origine dialettale meridionale: (Che) si facesse gli affari suoi!/ li chiedesse a lui i soldi!/ si accomodassero!, etc .


Ohibò, nel mio primo post, che era appunto quello in risposta a Mauro, mi sembrava proprio di aver detto una cosa non poi così dissimile:


			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> [...] esprimere un ordine, un'esortazione, un'invocazione (_volitive_ o _esortative_), oppure un desiderio (_ottative_ o _desiderative_): nelle prime si usa l'imperativo per le seconde persone (singolare e plurale) e il congiuntivo *presente* per le altre [fa'/fate; faccia/facciamo/facciano qualcosa], ma soprattutto nell'Italia del centro-sud si tende a usare il congiuntivo *imperfetto *[facessero quello che vogliono], apparentemente senza motivo [...]


ma è passato più di un anno, il ricordo è un po' sfumato... 

Benvenuto in WRF, takeprandu!


----------



## takeprandu

Necsus said:


> Ohibò, nel mio primo post, che era appunto quello in risposta a Mauro, mi sembrava proprio di aver detto una cosa non poi così dissimile:
> 
> ma è passato più di un anno, il ricordo è un po' sfumato...
> 
> Benvenuto in WRF, takeprandu!



Necsus: grazie del benvenuto, e sì, hai ragione; il mio post era dipendente da una (rapida) lettura del tuo secondo messaggio, che mi sembrava contenesse un gruppo di esempi un po' fuorvianti. Tornando alla "meridionalità" originale delle forme in questione, ho comunque l'impressione che stiano rapidamente diventando accettabili anche fuori dal discorso informale e in ogni parte d'Italia: ancora dieci anni fa sarebbe stato impossibile sentire tali forme in bocca a uomini politici del nord, cosa che oggi ogni tanto mi capita. Mi chiedo se è un'impressione solo mia o condivisa da altri nel forum.
Saluti,
T


----------



## Necsus

Prego. Ma allora mi consento il suggerimento di una piccola regoletta di benvenuto: leggere sempre _tutta_ la discussione, prima di intervenire nella stessa.


----------



## takeprandu

Necsus said:


> Prego. Ma allora mi consento il suggerimento di una piccola regoletta di benvenuto: leggere sempre _tutta_ la discussione, prima di intervenire nella stessa.


Necsus, sono già ampiamente arrossito dopo il tuo primo messaggio di risposta, ......e vieppiù dopo il secondo......Ricevuto. Saluti, 
T
Ps: resto curioso di sapere se hai un'opinione a proposito della mia percezione di una crescente diffusione di queste forme "meridionali" negli ultimi anni. O se ti risulta che qualcuno se ne sia occupato, e abbia un'opinione in merito. O pensi che dovrei aprire un thread a parte su questo? Grazie anticipate a te e a tutti gli eventuali postanti.


----------



## Necsus

takeprandu said:


> Ps: resto curioso di sapere se hai un'opinione a proposito della mia percezione di una crescente diffusione di queste forme "meridionali" negli ultimi anni. O se ti risulta che qualcuno se ne sia occupato, e abbia un'opinione in merito. O pensi che dovrei aprire un thread a parte su questo? Grazie anticipate a te e a tutti gli eventuali postanti.


Mi dispiace per il rossore, ma era doveroso. 
Io francamente non credo che esista una diffusione crescente, ma al massimo che questa costruzione possa sentirsi un po' più spesso di prima in particolare per la penetrazione capillare della televisione e altri media in cui si ha una prevalenza di parlanti _'centro_-meridionali'.


----------



## licinio

Secondo me sono forme decisamente meridionali. Aggiungerei scorrette, se non fosse che rischio forse di essere viziato dal sentirle molto estranee al mio parlare e quindi meno oggettivo. Tuttavia noto che:
- _digli pure che lo facessero loro _non rispetta le regole della sequenza dei tempi;
- _che si facesse gli affari suoi _usa un tempo passato per un desiderio realizzabile, non impossibile, anche qui violando il significato del tempo verbale.

Il mio dubbio è però quando il desiderio è impossibile perché riferito al passato. In questo caso forse sì, è giustificato e corretto l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto. Ma anche qui non è un modo di esprimermi che mi è familiare!

Es. _Si lamenta perché ha firmato il contratto e ora è tenuto a rispettarlo. Che lo leggesse prima! _(qui io avrei detto: _poteva leggerselo prima _- colloquialmente o _avrebbe potuto leggerselo prima_, più correttamente). Che ne pensate?


----------



## franz rod

Non mi embra che l'uso del congiuntivo sia da di uso meridionale o sbagliato, anzi.
Io che vivo al Nord ne faccio ampio uso e comunque anche in latino spesso l'imperativo veniva sostituito dal congiuntivo.


----------



## Necsus

licinio said:


> Il mio dubbio è però quando il desiderio è impossibile perché riferito al passato. In questo caso forse sì, è giustificato e corretto l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto. Ma anche qui non è un modo di esprimermi che mi è familiare!


Dal post #2:


> possono esprimere un ordine, un'esortazione, un'invocazione (_volitive_ o _esortative_), oppure un desiderio (_ottative_ o _desiderative_): [...] nelle seconde il congiuntivo imperfetto è previsto al posto del presente quando il desiderio espresso sia ritenuto irrealizzabile.


----------



## Cannella

* -***- > Nuova domanda < -***- *
​ 
Ciao, ho una domanda per voi, vorrei infatti sapere se la seguente frase è corretta: " Se vogliono venire, che venissero!"  oppure è necessario che il congiuntivo sia al presente (Se vogliono venire, che vengano!)?
Grazie a tutti


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra giusto venissero. Credo sia una forma di imperativo (del tipo "vorrei che tu venissi domani").


----------



## federicoft

È una forma regionale, tipica della lingua parlata e diffusissima in tutto l'italiano centro-meridionale.
Ovviamente in italiano standard si userebbe il presente, ma nel registro colloquiale direi che è perfettamente accettabile.


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo che derivi dal fatto che l'imperativo prende in prestito le forme del congiuntivo, e siccome il congiuntivo futuro non esiste, in certi casi viene costruito, come in latino, con il congiuntivo imperfetto.


----------



## spinetta

E rispetto alla frase

*Se vogliono venire, che vengano!

*qual'è la differenza?
(Preciso che non ho mai sentito usare la forma "che venissero". Si tratta di una differenza regionale -Nord-Est vs. Sud- oppure di una mia deficienza linguistica?)


----------



## vega3131

*Se vogliono venire, che venissero* mi da una sensazione di sciatteria e di linguaggio sbracato da Grande Fratello.
Per me la forma giusta è *Se vogliono venire, che vengano*, o anche *Se vogliono venire, vengano pure.*
Se uno per strada vi chiede *Che mi facesse accendere?*, davanti a che tipo di persona pensate di essere?


----------



## federicoft

vega3131 said:


> *Se vogliono venire, che venissero* mi da una sensazione di sciatteria e di linguaggio sbracato da Grande Fratello.
> Per me la forma giusta è *Se vogliono venire, che vengano*, o anche *Se vogliono venire, vengano pure.*
> Se uno per strada vi chiede *Che mi facesse accendere?*, davanti a che tipo di persona pensate di essere?



Non è sciatteria e nemmeno linguaggio sbracato.
È semplicemente una forma regionale comune a due terzi d'Italia, lecita nei registri meno sorvegliati: la sostituzione del congiuntivo presente con valore desiderativo con l'imperfetto.

Temo di non cogliere l'esempio, che è la sostituzione del condizionale con il congiutivo, ovvero tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Necsus

Della questione si è parlato (anche) nella presente discussione 'che andasse'.


----------



## infinite sadness

Il fatto che l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto deriva direttamente dall'uso latino di sostituire tale tempo all'imperativo futuro (inesistente) è corretto? O è un mio errore?


----------



## paolar

Confermo che l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto è molto diffuso nell'italia centrale e meridionale e pochissimo nel Nord. Un mio collega di Roma faceva e fa un uso molto frequente di questo utilizzo e ricordo di averlo trovato piuttosto inusuale le prime volte. Insomma suona(va) in maniera molto strana - non voglio dire sgradevole - alle mie orecchie. Ho sempre pensato fosse un uso non molto corretto, quasi improprio; ora ci ho fatto (quasi) l'abitudine.


----------



## housecameron

federicoft said:


> È semplicemente una forma regionale comune a due terzi d'Italia, lecita nei registri meno sorvegliati



Ciò nonostante, ai non italiani consiglierei esclusivamente l'uso di 
_*Se vogliono venire, che vengano!*_


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... non so fino a che punto si possa chiamare *sciatteria *o _*regionalismo*_ una forma verbale che viene direttamente dal latino.


----------



## lornova

infinite sadness said:


> Mah... non so fino a che punto si possa chiamare *sciatteria *o _*regionalismo*_ una forma verbale che viene direttamente dal latino.



Ogni volta che sento quest'uso scorretto del congiuntivo (che io chiamo _*dipietrismo*_: _ma che facessero il piacere!_) provo un moto di disgusto. Chiamarla sciatteria è usargli eccessiva premura... Quanto al fatto che sia una forma mutuata dal latino è tutto da dimostrarsi.


----------

